# Watch TCM



## TomK (Oct 18, 2010)

There are now live online and on demand ways to watch Turner Classic Movies via your computer and/or mobile device. Of course it needs access via a provider's username and password but Directv is not listed among the MANY possible providers. Any news on when we can expect to get access (if at all)? I would love to have this ability to watch TCM from anywhere.

http://www.tcm.com/watchtcm/


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hard to know if and/or when. However DirecTV keeps adding more stuff to be watch everywhere, so who knows!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Seems unusual to see DirecTV as a straggler here when most other carriers are on board with WatchTCM.

Not a bad picture at all on my wide-screen computer monitor. Of course there are big black bars on either side of the 4:3 picture.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

DirecTV's contract with Turner is coming up soon. Rumors are it's not going to be a smooth renewal. I would be willing to bet the online streaming and its cost is probably a factor.


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> Seems unusual to see DirecTV as a straggler here when most other carriers are on board with WatchTCM.
> 
> Not a bad picture at all on my wide-screen computer monitor. Of course there are big black bars on either side of the 4:3 picture.


They're not even a valid provider on the NUMBER ONE rated basic cable network's app, and this is unusual how? (and the USA Now app's full list of providers is LITERALLY as long as my arm)


----------



## rickclem (Feb 20, 2013)

Directv is also not listed as a carrier for ESPN. That is one I would like to have them remedy.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

rickclem said:


> Directv is also not listed as a carrier for ESPN. That is one I would like to have them remedy. Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


ESPN can't be added until the contract comes up for renegotiation. They've (ESPN) stated they don't add WatchESPN in the middle of a contract period.


----------



## crawdad62 (Jul 16, 2008)

I saw that the TCM apps on my iPhone and iPad had updated. I'd given up hope that they'd ever work again. Anyway I saw that Directv wasn't listed. However when I go to the website linked to above and tried logging in my Directv log in came up and I was able to log in. It even says "in partnership with DIRECTV" yet I'm unable to watch anything. I get a pop up that says I'm not authorized by my provider. That's confusing.


----------



## TomK (Oct 18, 2010)

Directv subcribers can now stream TCM from the website and phone/tablet apps via the 'Watch TCM" app. You can select 'Directv' on the providers screen and log in.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

TomK said:


> Directv subcribers can now stream TCM from the website and phone/tablet apps via the 'Watch TCM" app. You can select 'Directv' on the providers screen and log in.


I didn't even have to select DirecTV and log in. I don't know whether it picked up the information from the DirecTV app, but it automatically logged me in as a DirecTV viewer.


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

Quite impressive. Why doesn't Directv's VOD have this much TCM content?


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

Anyone else having a problem with getting their iPhone to play sound? Quite frustrating..


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

fireponcoal said:


> Anyone else having a problem with getting their iPhone to play sound? Quite frustrating..


make sure you are not using Airplay


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

Thank you but I don't think that's it.. The sound works on the both iPads but refuses to do so through my iPhone.. Still perplexed.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

fireponcoal said:


> Thank you but I don't think that's it.. The sound works on the both iPads but refuses to do so through my iPhone.. Still perplexed.


did you even check???


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

On the iPhone, yes I did.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

can you hear anything? can you hear a youtube video?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

or a song from your music app?


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

Everything else is working properly sound wise.


----------

